
Which words originated in your birth year? - Ashuu
http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2013/12/oed-birthday-words/
======
ryanbrunner
I was shocked to see "text messaging" and "smartphone" as words introduced in
the 80's. I would have thought those were 90's words at least (for
"smartphone" i would have guessed the 00's in fact.)

~~~
jaredsohn
via some wikipedia research on "smart phone":

The first smartphone (available in 1994) was the Simon
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Simon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Simon)),
although the term was coined a little later.

It could send and receive faxes, e-mails and cellular pages through its touch
screen display and included many applications such as address book, calendar,
appointment scheduler, calculator, world time clock, games, electronic note
pad, handwritten annotations and standard and predictive touchscreen
keyboards.

It had exactly one third-party app (which cost $3K). :)

------
A1kmm
It looks like some of them are only the way the word was used in that
particular part of speech. For example, orbit is listed as 1946 as a verb -
but the word was used for much longer as a noun.

------
arocks
Wouldn't a table have been a much better way of presenting this information?
Also the user interface is a horrible timeline that gives no feedback while
you mouse-over.

------
NAFV_P
What, nobody take a _chill pill_ till '81?

------
leif
beatbox

couldn't be more thrilled by that

~~~
solistice
you beatbox?

------
colinbartlett
1982: "downloadable". This word already seems dead. Who says that?

~~~
taspeotis
Parents of kids born in 1982.

------
ArekDymalski
"gazillion" well, that explains a lot of things in my life ;)

------
DrewRWx
Woo, crowd-surfing!

------
kroger
Geez I'm old. My word is "Internet".

~~~
pge
I was surprised to see that in 1974 - earlier than I expected.

------
bhrgunatha
I'm a computernik, my wife is a megastar.

------
adventured
Foodie - 1980

------
Angostura
Cyberculture - 1963, amazingly.

------
protomyth
laugh-out-loud for 1970

Yep, that explains quite a bit.

------
scotty79
First! ... I mean: bagsy!

1979

